# Tear Stains 5 Week Old Puppy



## Paperbrids (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello,

This is my first post! Though I have been lurking for longer. 

The breeder I am in contact with has sent some updated pictures of our puppy, Echo. She is currently 5 weeks old, and is coming home in another three weeks. 

However, I see what I think may be tear stains developing. Is tear stains this young common? Does anyone have advise on a good manner of addressing this once she comes home?

Attached are puppy pictures!

The first two pictures is where I have been seeing the tear staining. The last picture is just because she's too cute 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tear stains or no tear stains Echo is a total cutie. There are a couple of light cockapoos here whose owners seem to have solved the tear stain issue. I can't remember what they do?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Echo is very sweet.
Tear staining is always more obvious on pale dogs. Echo is a baby and at the moment she is having to cope with all sorts of new things which might stimulate extra tear production such as environmental factors -house dust, scented Christmas candles etc and also food which she is being introduced too. As a tiny pup too her tear ducts are still growing. 
People with older dogs with tearing I think talk about using filtered water and particular diets which can help. I'm fairly sure you should not be overly concerned about tears at 5 weeks, but suggest you chat with the breeder about any concerns you may have.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is a cutie.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie had staining when she was little. She was raised on pine shavings which probably had a lot to do with it. After I brought her home it quickly cleared up.

Your puppy is very cute.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I just have to say that puppy is just about the cutest thing I have seen in a long long time. Wowee! Lucky you  She's a very unique colour also which I love, is she creamy with some chocolatey flecks? 

I think you will need to wait to see what her eyes are like when you get her home. I remember reading various articles about this a couple of years ago when we had some new members asking about it, it got me interested. The majority of the information out there is as some of the others have said, that these stains are to do allergies to food products. Regarding food, many people have narrowed it down to a sensitivity to chicken - not all dogs get orange staining with chicken, but many owners who have experienced this with their dogs have said that excluding chicken really helps. Some also report removing grains and not using plastic bowls also helps. 

Also some have said that removing chicken has helped reduce other allergic symptoms such as licking and scratching.

There are a few owners on here who have excluded chicken for various reasons and seen improvements. Hopefully they will come along. I think Maureen and Donna have done this? Can't be sure until they contribute.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two had problems with Turkey. Though they still get the dark stains. The stuff they used to recommend (Angel Eyes) I never used as really it's more cosmetic and turns out it wasn't so good for them. It helped when I stayed home with them and got only filtered water but they just use municipal water at the daycare so a lot more minerals and such which seems to make it worse. Also the more I keep the hair out of their face the less problematic it gets. And cleaning their face daily helps too. Some dogs just are more prone to it (I suspect more are you just can't tell because of the color of their coat). Tears stains or no - that is one adorable baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't have much to say on the tear staining issue - Bear is jet black and I've never noticed any stains! But Echo is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Paperbrids (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help and input! She's in the very rural area, so I suspect she's on well water, which is very hard. When we get her home, I'll switch to filter water, gradually move her to grain-free food, and start the gentle face wash at night. 

Thanks for the compliments! @RuthMill she is beige with white markings on her head and chest. When I get her home I'll be sure to post some clearer pictures


----------



## Pamjams (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a litter some of my whites have tear stains it’s linked to everything teething and stuff it goes away


----------

